# New Eberlestock Pack



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I have spoken with Glen before (who is a super nice guy) and I own the X1 pack and it is by far one of the best backpacks I have ever used. I have even used it as my carry on luggage on flights since I can fit so much stuff in it and it is very comfortable to carry.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Po_Boy said:


> I have spoken with Glen before (who is a super nice guy) and I own the X1 pack and it is by far one of the best backpacks I have ever used. I have even used it as my carry on luggage on flights since I can fit so much stuff in it and it is very comfortable to carry.


Same here. Excellent pack.

In the rifle scabbard I carry a tube for more arrows by the way. 

DB


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Dugga Boy said:


> Same here. Excellent pack.
> 
> In the rifle scabbard I carry a tube for more arrows by the way.
> 
> DB


Same here, but on a hog hunt if I am bowhunting a shotgun goes in there for just in case. :wink:


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Po_Boy said:


> Same here, but on a hog hunt if I am bowhunting a shotgun goes in there for just in case. :wink:


Cheater!!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

BeachBow said:


> Cheater!!


Apparently you haven't had a group of about 10 200+ pounders come at you after shooting one of them while you are ground hunting. A .40 Glock just dosen't do the trick. :wink: If I'm in a treestand that's another story, no boomstick goes with me (although one time when I was walking out of a thicket at dusk and I could hear them breathing and smell them but not see them I which I would have had a shotgun just in case)


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

Just posted an Eberlestock pack in the classifieds

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=637557


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

The latest word is that the Blue Widow should be available around May/June 2008


----------



## gil_wy (Nov 12, 2005)

Without the scabbard and extra gap, this pack should sit very tight while carrying a heavy load. This will correct the only flaw I saw in the Just One series...


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

did no one snap a picture of this pack at the show?? how come no pictures have showed up anywhere?


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

top secret.....I was too busy working at the ATA to take pics of the pack. Hindsight says I should have, but, again, I was too busy. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Just seems like SOMEBODY out there must have taken a dang picture of it.....I mean I imagine it looks a lot like a J107 but I still want to see it.

wonder if Glen's got a waiting list on them...


----------



## gil_wy (Nov 12, 2005)

ttt
Any more info?


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

gil_wy said:


> Without the scabbard and extra gap, this pack should sit very tight while carrying a heavy load. This will correct the only flaw I saw in the Just One series...


I had two flaws the gap from the scabbard and the weight. So I hope it is more than a pound lighter. If they get it down a couple of pounds I will definitely check it out.


----------



## mwflydog (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any new info yet?*

One thing that I can't take, is that this company is so unreachable. I've called and left messages because they never seem to answer the phone. I've sent an email, and they just don't care to reply. I am extremely interested in getting one of their Blue Widow packs when they come out (actually I need two of them), but it makes me wonder how the customer service is going to be if I can't even get in contact with them. 
Does anyone have good customer service stories from Eberlestock that might make me feel better about getting their pack? I know most people that use the packs swear by them, but has anyone had to get repairs or anything? 
Also, if you are one of the fortunate people that actually get to talk to the good folks at Eberlestock, could you give the rest of us an eta on the new pack?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

Eberlestock's 2008 Catalog arrived today with my Eastmans Hunting Journal. The Blue Widow Pack has a layout in there.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

*here it is!*


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*z*

That is a great lookin pack when are they shipping them Thanks Shane


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

*Late July or Aug*

Just got this email from Glen Eberle, I asked the same question

"The Blue Widow should be available in late July or early August at the latest. Later than we'd hoped for, but on the other hand we really wanted to get it right so we took a few delays to perfect it.

We should have it on our website within the next couple of weeks for pre-orders.

I appreciate your interest.

Very best,

Glen Eberle
Eberlestock"


----------



## jmblackwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Great looking pack!!! Thanks for the info. Jim


----------

